# Speaker on campus



## Lefty375 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looking for ideas on good speakers to bring to campus for our Student Veterans chapter at Dartmouth. There are some speakers I had in mind already, but their speaking fees are extremely high.

Ideas!?

edit: Sorry, I didn't include what the topic would be. As of right now, I'm not sure. This will be taking place next fall so there is some time to decide on a topic. As we are a new group, I want to have a topic that will bring in the maximum number of people, however, have the speakers express a unique (military) perspective.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2017)

Teufel
Marauder06


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 26, 2017)

See if the USMA or the academies in general would put together a panel of professors/scholars.  Good exposure/press for their faculty and you're going to get engaged, expert, and experienced people able to really speak to veterans and potential officers (I'm assuming regional ROTC would be in the audience).


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 26, 2017)

What kind of topics?  Current affairs?  Tactics/strategy?  Policy?


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 26, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> What kind of topics?  Current affairs?  Tactics/strategy?  Policy?



I should have put that in the OP. Sorry about that, you have a good point.

I suppose the topic could be a multitude of things. Policy/ current affairs I think will be the most popular. I need to think on this.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 26, 2017)

Jason Everman. Nate Boyer. General Mike Nagata. Three men I would stab a hobo to talk to.

First two can speak on transitioning. Jason can speak for the veterans who are taking the arts as their future route to success. Nate for getting into the non-profit world. General Nagata can get into the policy side of things.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 26, 2017)

Nathan Fick (former Marine, author, and CEO) went to Dartmouth.  I only recall that because I recently read his book.

Then again, given his, ahem, _station_, he could be one of those you mention as having an enormous fee.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 26, 2017)

Why not look at the faculty listing of some of the big public policy schools?  I'm thinking SIPA, Georgetown, HKS and the ilk.  It would probably be much more cost-effective to get an academic practitioner to speak instead of a guy or gal who has a big name. 

Though not a veteran, Richard Nephew was the principal architect of Iranian sanctions under Obama, director of the NSC, and has quite a few opinions on the use of the military in diplomacy.  He also has some pretty sweet tattoos!  He's one of the great foreign policy minds right now as well as being very available.

I bet you could also get Mike Flynn for really cheap right now


----------



## Gunz (Apr 26, 2017)

Mattis.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 26, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> ...stab a hobo...



I am so stealing that.


----------



## Dienekes (Apr 26, 2017)

How's the atmosphere toward veterans at Dartmouth? I only ask because civil-military relations and veteran worship may be a good topic. I wanted to do something similar with a panel for our SVO chapter as the ending to a large charity cookout but the members weren't interested.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 26, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Teufel
> Marauder06



I wouldn't even know what bathroom to use at a college nowadays!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Andrew Exum, Nate Fick, Teufel, Marauder, MAJ Mike Kelvington (see Mara for his info), DJ Skelton (google this guy, one of the first bionic men).


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> Andrew Exum, Nate Fick, Teufel, Marauder, MAJ Mike Kelvington (see Mara for his info), DJ Skelton (google this guy, one of the first bionic men).



As try Patrick Murphy, former US Rep and UnderSec of the Army.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Teufel
> Marauder06



I'd stab a hobo (because that seems to be the cool thing to say right now) to be on a panel with Teufel.  I'm flattered to be mentioned in even the same category as him.



Il Duce said:


> See if the USMA or the academies in general would put together a panel of professors/scholars.  Good exposure/press for their faculty and you're going to get engaged, expert, and experienced people able to really speak to veterans and potential officers (I'm assuming regional ROTC would be in the audience).



I'd be down for that.  We've got a number of people here who are not only genuine SOF bad asses but are also legit, PhD-level academics who would have "street red" with both the veterans and the Ivory Tower crowd.  Obviously I'm not in either of those categories but I could put something together for you.  A good thing about asking active duty personnel or currently serving government officials is that they're not legally allowed to accept a speaking fee.  The most you'd have to pay is their actual expenses.
Most "big names" will expect compensation for their time.  Dartmouth is a great school; are there any alums who would do it as a labor of love?

Finally, why not jump in on something that someone else is already planning, organizing, funding, and executing?  Every year for the last three years, Yale and West Point have partnered on a big civ-mil conference.  The first one was at Yale and the last two were here at West Point.  The next one will be at Princeton.  What might be great for you guys at Dartmouth is if you bring a group to the Princeton event next year.  You could probably get funding from the University to cover your expenses, you'd get a lot out of it, and you wouldn't have to organize or pay for it.  Win-win.  You'd also make some personal contacts that you could leverage for future events on your own campus.  Links to this year's event (just concluded this past weekend):  
Alumni-inspired conference at West Point will address challenges facing veterans 
Yale-West Point Civ-Mil Service Symposium | Association of Yale Alumni 

I guess the big question is, "what do you want to do?"  If you just want something for the vets, a panel of active duty speakers might be your best bet.  If you want to use the draw of a big name to create attention for your veterans' organization, then that will be a different animal altogether.  I suggest you do the veterans' panel first in the fall, then do the Princeton event, and then in spring of next year, do something big at Dartmouth.

Happy to help with whatever you decide to do.




Salt USMC said:


> I bet you could also get Mike Flynn for really cheap right now



Oh damn, he went there.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 26, 2017)

I know an old SF SGM who might just come your way.  Lives in the mountains of Virginia, used to teach French at Dartmouth in the summers.  Where's Alan Farrell?

If you want him, I'll give him a shout and then we can exchange contact information.

He was my French professor at VMI and an extremely impressive human being that loved every pupil whether they were Montagnards or VMI Rats.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 27, 2017)

Michael Weiss (Dartmouth Alum), Rep. Duncan Hunter, not sure what her fee would be, but Condoleezza Rice would be awesome.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Obama.org


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 27, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Obama.org


I was gonna post it.  Man's charging $400k for a Wall Street speech.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Also recommend Jessica Lewis McFate from the Institute for Study of War. http://www.understandingwar.org/press-media/staff-bios/jessica-lewis-mcfate


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 27, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I wouldn't even know what bathroom to use at a college nowadays!



I don't care if you an Academy grad, you are still a Marine, and you aren't too good to piss in the shrubs like the rest of us....

Sheesh....ring-knockers.....


----------



## Teufel (Apr 27, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I don't care if you an Academy grad, you are still a Marine, and you aren't too good to piss in the shrubs like the rest of us....
> 
> Sheesh....ring-knockers.....


How can I use the bathroom at the school if I don't which of the 57 genders I belong to?


----------



## Teufel (Apr 27, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I was gonna post it.  Man's charging $400k for a Wall Street speech.


I have never been paid to speak but I think my going rate is a six pack of IPAs.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I have never been paid to speak but I think my going rate is a six pack of IPAs.



If that ain't a Marine I don't know what is.


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you, everyone, for the suggestions. I see that there are a lot of great options. I need to figure out what students are missing from campus, and what veterans can offer. I will pick a topic and speaker(s) based on what is most needed. Hopefully, we get some people from this forum to the college on the hill!

I love you all......


----------



## Topkick (Apr 27, 2017)

Colonel McKnight


----------



## Teufel (Apr 27, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I'd stab a hobo (because that seems to be the cool thing to say right now) to be on a panel with Teufel.  I'm flattered to be mentioned in even the same category as him.



I appreciate the compliment but I'm just another guy on the board who likes beer and freedom. I still owe you a visit to West Point but my new born has suppressed my traveling ambitions. 

By traveling I mean anywhere outside my work-home radius.


----------

